# How to find work with video game music?



## Odin (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi! I've been honing my skills for a while now, and would like to take my first steps into the industry. What is the best way(s) to get started nowadays?

I've found this "guide", but it's 8 years old so I don't know if it's still relevant. And nearly all the games I've found set to be released in 1-2 years already have hired a composer. I've been using https://www.gamewatcher.com/upcoming-pc-games/all:all:q118 (this site) for searching. Are other ways to find upcoming games? Maybe more obscure ones?

Should I try to find a position at an intern? Are there other paths to take? Would love some discussion on this or just some quick tips.


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm by no means an expert, but I'm scoring my second game ATM and can share my ecperiences. This was a good source for me:

http://www.ashtonmorris.com/freelance-game-audio-finding-work/#getting-started



Odin said:


> I've found this "guide", but it's 8 years old so I don't know if it's still relevant. And nearly all the games I've found set to be released in 1-2 years already have hired a composer.



I think this applies to triple-A games and bigger indie games, but there are tons of smaller indie games and mobile games that have a much shorter development cycle. You just have to find them 



> I've been using https://www.gamewatcher.com/upcoming-pc-games/all:all:q118 (this site) for searching. Are other ways to find upcoming games? Maybe more obscure ones?



Twitter, Tigsource and local (or national) Facebook communities have been fruitful for me. Both "my games" have been "cold calling", just sending a developer whose game seems to be without music an email, asking if they need some.



> Are there other paths to take? Would love some discussion on this or just some quick tips.



Only a select few of game composers are in-house, the vast majority are freelance composers.

You should join "Game Audio Denizens" and probably "Business Skills For Composers" groups at Facebook, tons of info and knowledge there.

At first, I was hesitant about contacting developers, worrying if my music is not good enough for games etc. but in the end I just thought to give it a go.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 8, 2017)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/composing-music-for-video-games.31423/#post-3699830


----------

